# Betts Fishing Rods



## Kubota Joe (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about Betts Fishing Rods?
My Dad gave me a bunch of stuff that was my GrandFathers. 
It is a 2 piece spinning rod 6'6" very light action, burnt orange/brown with gold color line guides. 
If any one could tell me anything about this rod I would really appreciate it.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I believe they were made in Florida. That's all I know about them. You can find them on E-Bay sometimes.


----------



## Kubota Joe (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks but, this is a vintage wood rod that I know for sure was made in WI. 
But that was all I could find out about it.


----------

